# Clunking during braking and turns



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you hear any rattling over bumps or uneven road at very low speeds?

I had something similar happen with bad strut mounts - a 2011/early 12 production defect. Some owners with higher mileage have had to replace theirs as well.


----------



## womer86 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope. I can only hear the noise during turning and breaking and it varies with how loud it is and it doesn't happen every time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

womer86 said:


> Nope. I can only hear the noise during turning and breaking and it varies with how loud it is and it doesn't happen every time.


That would rule out sway bar end links.


----------



## womer86 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's consistently much louder in the colder months. It also seems more frequent. The fact that now I'm hearing it when it's warm makes me think whatever it is is getting worse. The strange thing is I don't notice a single change in how the car handles.


----------

